# ER Facility Codes



## Lassal423 (Jun 15, 2011)

First off, ER facility coding is not my specialty...  
I'm trying to understand some facility codes I'm working with.  Instead of the 5 digit CPT codes, these are 7 digit codes. Example: 4000215 with the description of 'ED Level IV', and 2000265 for Head CT Scan w/o Contrast.

Can anyone explain this?  Do facilities use different codes than CPT?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## Sueedwards (Jun 17, 2011)

Good Morning. 
It looks like those are charge master codes for the facility charging.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 17, 2011)

Those are your facility chargemaster codes which will select the appropriate PT ode for the claim... In most facilities, codes outside the 10000-69999 range are chargemaster driven codes, the 10000-6999 are coder driven codes.


----------

